# Maine Boater



## Burntron (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Day to you all! I'm from Maine 52 years old and do most of my boating on Sebago and Long Lakes with my wife and children.. I cruise in a 1984 277 Regal Commodore (haven't sailed in awhile). Been boating there for 25+years. Presently refurbishing the boat and have done all of the outside(hatches, rail bedding, teak etc). I'm now working on getting the cabin redone. Upholstery is getting done now and I'm starting to work on the floors and stairs. Looking at using Lonseal Teak and Holly. If anyone knows anything about this product I'd like to here from you. I did see LarryandSusanMacDonald / SaltwaterSuzi/CapnLarry 
have done an installation using it and I'd like to get in touch with them but at this point, I can't send PMs'. 
Anyone have any information on this.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wecome aboard. May I suggest UltimateSole for your floors and companionway steps. Probably the most universally liked product here on sailnet with a number of us having tried it. There is NOTHING else we all agree on!! 








Online Store


----------



## Burntron (Feb 6, 2009)

camaraderie said:


> Wecome aboard. May I suggest UltimateSole for your floors and companionway steps. Probably the most universally liked product here on sailnet with a number of us having tried it. There is NOTHING else we all agree on!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks camaraderie,
I have spoke with the wife and together we decided to go with 1/2" teak and holly plywood. I have heard of UltimateSole and will now look into it further. Looking at their web page looks like it's quite easy to apply. (That's what I like!) Boating starts here in just 2.75 weeks!!!!! I've got to get my rear in gear. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Burntron- welcome aboard. Lot's of good people here, as you have already found out.


----------

